# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Ιδέες για Πτυχιακή εργασία

## thabibikas

Kαλησπέρα σας,
μιας και ήρθε η ώρα να κάνω την διπλωματική μου στο μεταπτυχιακό μου, θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις προτάσεις-ιδέες σας.
Θέλω κάτι να συνδίαζει πληροφορική και ρομποτική, μιας και η πληροφορική είναι η βάση του μεταπτυχιακού μου.
Απλά ιδέες θα ήθελα.
Η διπλωματική μου στο προπτυχιακό ήταν η παρακάτω:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r9ff7XKlG8

Πλέον θα ήθελα κάτι πιο χρήσιμο και πιο δύσκολο.
Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## alfadex

http://inmoov.fr/hand-and-forarm/

Kαλή αρχή σε ότι και αν κάνεις..

----------


## chip

πολλά μπράβο για την εργασία σου στο προπτυχιακό!
καλή συνέχεια σε ότι κάνεις!

----------


## lefterpitsi

Κάτι πιο χρήσιμο (κατά τη γνώμη μου) που ξεκίνησα, αλλά δεν το ολοκλήρωσα ακόμη λόγω χρόνου:
Ένα κιτ (εγώ το ξεκίνησα σε raspberry) το οποίο να αυτοματοποιεί όλες τις χρήσιμες εργασίες (κατεργασίες) συμβατικών εργαλειομηχανών χωρίς όμως να χρειάζεται ο χειριστής της να γνωρίζει απο cad/cam, 
ή να μην θέλει να δαπανήσει χρόνο σχεδίασης για ένα μόνο τεμάχιο σε CNC. Πολύ χρήσιμο για τις καθημερινές πραγματικές ανάγκες ενός Έλληνα μηχανουργού και όχι μόνο.

Δηλαδή:
- Εξοπλίζουμε για παράδειγμα έναν συμβατικό τόρνο με βηματικούς κινητήρες.
- Τοποθετούμε magnetic linear encoders, ώστε να το κάνουμε και κλειστού βρόγχου, καθώς και rotary encoder στην άτρακτο.
- Το περιβάλλον εργασίας του λογισμικού, θα είναι προσανατολισμένο στη απλότητα και στην αμεσότητα, χωρίς να κουράζει το χειριστή με πολύπλοκα και άσκοπα γραφικά.

Λειτουργίες με απλά λόγια:
- Θέλω να δουλέψω το κομμάτι μου χειροκίνητα με χρήση του εξοπλισμού μόνο σαν digital readout.
- Θέλω να μετρήσω τη διάμετρο του κομματιού μου, να την εισάγω στην εφαρμογή μου και να του ζητήσω να κάνει (με δεδομένο βάθος κοπής και δεδομένο σημείο "μηδέν" οριζόμενο από το χρήστη), όσες επαναλήψεις
  χρειάζονται, ώστε να το κατεβάσει στην "τάδε" διάμετρο.
- Θέλω από αυτό το σημείο να μου κάνει σπείρωμα βήματος 1,25mm σε μήκος 30mm.
- Θέλω από αυτό το σημείο να μου κάνει κωνικότητα 30 μοιρών σε μήκος "τάδε".

Το μεταφέρω σαν γενικότερη ιδέα. Μπορεί να εμπλουτιστεί με ότι μπορεί να φανταστεί ο καθένας. Να κάνει έναν κύκλο μια φρέζα, μία σφαίρα ένας τόρνους........κλπ.
Και όλα αυτά άμεσα, με ακρίβεια, χωρίς χειρωνακτικές μετρήσεις, χωρίς γνώσεις και χωρίς να θυσιάζεται η χειρωνακτική χρήση της εργαλειομηχανής.

----------


## SProg

> χωρίς όμως να χρειάζεται ο χειριστής της να γνωρίζει απο cad/cam



Ξεχνα το αυτο.Ο χειριστης ειναι που πρεπει να ξερει τουλαχιστον τοσο καλα οσο και ο σχεδιαστης.

----------


## lefterpitsi

> Ξεχνα το αυτο.Ο χειριστης ειναι που πρεπει να ξερει τουλαχιστον τοσο καλα οσο και ο σχεδιαστης.



Δεν κατάλαβες την όλη λογική. Μίλησα για απουσία cad/cam.

----------


## nkarama

Το είχα δει το χέρι στο Arduino day του 2015... 
Καταπληκτική δουλειά.

Τι μεταπτυχιακό έκανες? για να ξέρουμε τι θα μπορούσαμε να προτείνουμε...

----------


## thabibikas

Καλημέρα σας,
σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ιδδες και κυρίως για το ενδιαφέρον.
Αρχικά σκεφτόμουν μια ιδεέα με drone και spy wifi, αλλα σκέφτομαι και εργασία πάνω στην τεχνιτή όραση.
@nkarama, το μεταπτυχιακό που κάνω είναι γενικό πληροφορικής και περιελαμβάνει γλώσσες προγραμματισμου, δίκτυα, αλγοριθμους κλπ, δεν είναι κάτι με συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο, απλά θα ήθελα να κάνω κυρίως κάτι κατασκευαστικό σε συνδιασμό με την ηλεκτρονική και όχι θεωρητική εργασία.

----------


## SProg

> Και όλα αυτά άμεσα, με ακρίβεια, χωρίς χειρωνακτικές μετρήσεις, χωρίς γνώσεις και χωρίς να θυσιάζεται η χειρωνακτική χρήση της εργαλειομηχανής.



Για το Thumbs Down ουσιαστικα κλαιν-μαιν.

Φαινεται απο αυτα που λες οτι δεν εχεις ιδεα.Μιλας για ακριβεια την στιγμη που ΟΛΑ τα μηχανουργεια στην Θεσσαλονικη εδω και χρονια κοβουν/διαμορφωνουν σε LASER/PUNCHING/CNC στρατζες γιατι δεν μπορουν πλεον να πετυχουν αυτη την ακριβεια.

O Eλληνας μηχανουργος ΠΛΕΟΝ κανει πολλες φορες τον μεσαζωντα και δινει παραγγελιες του σε μεγαλες CNC εταιριες,προσθετει ενα καπελο και το πουλαει στο πελατη.

Εαν θες να 'παιξεις' παω πασο.Αλλη μην μιλας για ακριβεια και τα συναφι εδω δεν εχεις ιδεα και πατας και Thumbs Dowb οταν καποιος προσπαθει να σου πει τι πραγματικα γινεται εξω.

----------


## lefterpitsi

> Για το Thumbs Down ουσιαστικα κλαιν-μαιν.
> 
> Φαινεται απο αυτα που λες οτι δεν εχεις ιδεα.Μιλας για ακριβεια την στιγμη που ΟΛΑ τα μηχανουργεια στην Θεσσαλονικη εδω και χρονια κοβουν/διαμορφωνουν σε LASER/PUNCHING/CNC στρατζες γιατι δεν μπορουν πλεον να πετυχουν αυτη την ακριβεια.
> 
> O Eλληνας μηχανουργος ΠΛΕΟΝ κανει πολλες φορες τον μεσαζωντα και δινει παραγγελιες του σε μεγαλες CNC εταιριες,προσθετει ενα καπελο και το πουλαει στο πελατη.
> 
> Εαν θες να 'παιξεις' παω πασο.Αλλη μην μιλας για ακριβεια και τα συναφι εδω δεν εχεις ιδεα και πατας και Thumbs Dowb οταν καποιος προσπαθει να σου πει τι πραγματικα γινεται εξω.



Δεν κατάλαβες το project και δεν θα σου πω ποια είναι η σχέση μου με τα μηχανουργεία και το χώρο αυτό.
Για το "thumbs down" σου ζητάω χίλια συγγνώμη. Δεν γνώριζα πως λειτουργεί, είδα οτι είχε στο μήνυμά σου δίπλα απο το κόκκινο κουτάκι το "1" και κατάλαβα οτι κάποιος σου έγραψε κάτι αρνητικό (ενώ το "1" ήταν για το πράσινο κουτάκι).
Μη βλέποντας κάτι αρνητικό στο κείμενό σου, πάτησα εκεί να δω αν γράφει κάποια αιτιολογία και μετά κατάλαβα τι μ@@@κια έκανα και δεν βρήκα και τρόπο να το αναιρέσω. Λάθος μου που δεν σου έστειλα ΠΜ. 
Και πάλι σου ζητώ συγγνώμη αν έχει μεγάλη σημασία για σένα. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήθελα να εκφράσω κάτι αρνητικό για το μήνυμά σου. Πες μου αν υπάρχει τρόπος να το αναιρέσω.

----------


## SProg

Δεν εχει να κανει με το Thumbs Down.Δεν κερδιζω ή χανω κατι απο αυτά.

Διαφωνεις σε κατι απο αυτα που ανεφερω για το πως ειναι/λειτουργουν πλεον τα μηχανουργεια;

----------


## Fire Doger

> Πες μου αν υπάρχει τρόπος να το αναιρέσω.



Πάτα το πράσινο.

----------


## lefterpitsi

> Διαφωνεις σε κατι απο αυτα που ανεφερω για το πως ειναι/λειτουργουν πλεον τα μηχανουργεια;



Εντάξει, πάτησα το πράσινο όπως είπε ο Fire Doger και αποκαταστάθηκε. (και μάλιστα 2 φορές  :Biggrin: ).


- Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των μηχανουργείων *στην Ελλάδα* έχουν *μόνο* συμβατικές εργαλειομηχανές.
- Τα μηχανουργεία (και αυτά που διαθέτουν CNC) όταν ασχολούνται "με επισκευή" (το συνηθέστερο) και όχι με "κατασκευή-παραγωγή πολλών ή πολύπλοκων τεμαχίων", κάνουν τη δουλειά τους σε συμβατικές μηχανές. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση ένα CNC είναι τελείως *άχρηστο*.
- Συμβατικές εργαλειομηχανές δεν βλέπουμε μόνο σε μηχανουργία, αλλά σε πολλά άλλα μέρη όπως σε τμήματα συντήρησης εργοστασίων, σε πλοία, σε διάφορα συνεργεία, σε υπόστεγα αγροτών, σε χομπίστες κ.α.

----------


## SProg

Παραδειγματα υπαρχουν και στη Σινδο με μεγαλα μηχανουργεια αλλα δεν θα ανεφερω.Η αποψη μου για τη Σινδο αφορα σχεδον το 100% των μηχανουργειων.






> - Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των μηχανουργείων *στην Ελλάδα* έχουν *μόνο* συμβατικές εργαλειομηχανές.



Δεν θα μπορουσαν να εχουν κατι αλλο.Για αυτο απευθυνονται σε εταιριες με δεκαδες Laser CNC ή αλλες CNC μηχανες.Πλεον οι σοβαρες εταιρειες  δινουν ακριβεια με ISO 0.1mm σε παχη ακομα και 25mm.

Ορισμενοι εχουν και δικα τους Laser (πολυ μικρης ισχυος) αλλα δεν μπορουν να κανουν σοβαρες δουλειες (ακριβεια,σκληρα υλικα και παχη >2-3mm).









> - Τα μηχανουργεία (και αυτά που διαθέτουν CNC) όταν ασχολούνται "με επισκευή" (το συνηθέστερο) και όχι με "κατασκευή-παραγωγή πολλών ή πολύπλοκων τεμαχίων", κάνουν τη δουλειά τους σε συμβατικές μηχανές. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση ένα CNC είναι τελείως *άχρηστο*.



Κανενα μηχανουργειο δεν μπορει να προσφερει ακριβεια και λυσεις χωρις σοβαρα μηχανηματα.Εχουν εξελιχθει τοσο τα πραγματα που μιλαμε για δεκατα του χιλιοστου.Λιγα μηχανουργεια (μετρημενα στα δαχτυλα) εχουν σοβαρα μηχανηματα και αυτοι ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ απευθυνονται σε εταιρειες που ειδικευονται σε κοπες/διαμορφωσεις.







> - Συμβατικές εργαλειομηχανές δεν βλέπουμε μόνο σε μηχανουργεία, αλλά σε πολλά άλλα μέρη όπως σε τμήματα συντήρησης εργοστασίων, σε πλοία, σε διάφορα συνεργεία, σε υπόστεγα αγροτών, σε χομπίστες κ.α.




Ολα πλεον θελουν ακριβεια.Οταν λες θελω τρυπα Φ5.1mm για να περναει πυρος...πρεπει να ειναι Φ5.1.


Δεν ξερω πως εχεις στο μυαλο σου τα μηχανουργεια.Πλεον σου φερνουν σχεδια σε .dxf και τα περνας στο Laser.Οχι ολοι αλλα οι περισσοτεροι.Και αυτοι που δεν τα φερνουν σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη,εχουν καταλαβει που παει το πραγμα και ψαχνονται.

Υ.Γ πανε στη Σινδο σε σοβαρα μηχανουργεια και δες ποιοι δουλευουν μεσα.Μηχανολογοι απο ΤΕΙ ή παρομοιες σχολες κατα κορον.Αλλαξαν τα πραγματα.

----------


## picdev

Καλά έχουν μείνει αρκετοί που δεν παίρνουν ακόμα αρχεία dxf , για ποσο ακόμα δεν ξέρω . Ένα παιδί στη δουλειά έκανε 2 σεμηναρια και πλέον τα αχεδιαζει όλα 3d , οι μηχανουργοι ακόμα το παίζουν 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## SProg

Οι μηχανουργοι εχουν να κανουν με κομματια που απαιτουν μονο 2D σχεδιαση και σχετικα απλη σχεδιαση.Οπως προειπα τα περισσοτερα μηχανουργεια εχουν πλεον αποφοιτους απο σχετικες σχολες.

Καλα και εγω εκανα 3D στη σχολη αλλα δεν εχει καμια σχεση με 3D δουλειες που αφορουν παραγωγη και συναρμογες.Απαιτει περα απο καλη γνωση του software...τεραστια σχεδιαστικη πειρα.


Εγω βλεπω ολους να το γυρνανε σε Autocad και ηλεκτρονικα αρχεια.Δεν ειναι απλα οτι ειναι απαραιτητο,ειναι και λιγοτερα χρηματα.Αλλο να δινεις ετοιμο αρχειο για επεξεργασια και αλλο να το κανει αλλος για σενα απο χαρτι.

----------


## lefterpitsi

Μιλάτε για μηχανουργικές εργασίες (είτε CNC, είτε συμβατικές) και θεωρείτε εσείς ακρίβεια το δέκατο του χιλιοστού? :Scared: 
Αδυνατώ να παρακολουθήσω τη συζήτηση, συγγνώμη.

----------


## SProg

Συγνωμη αλλα εισαι ασχετος.Και δεν εισαι απλα ασχετος,εισια προκλητικα ασχετος.


Το χειροτερο ειναι η σιγουρια σου.Ανεβασε μας Link με εταιρια CnC που δινει ακριβεια <0.1mm με ISO.Οχι παρτσαπουρτσες.


Ακου εκει οι μηχανουργοι θελουν κατω απο 0.1mm...που μεχρι πριν 10 χρονια εκοβαν σε ΠΑΝΤΟΓΡΑΦΟ!


Το καλο ειναι οτι υπαρχουν μηχανολογοι στο Forum αλλα δε νομιζω να ασχοληθουν με αυτα που γραφεις.
Καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## georgegr

Το μηχανουργείο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την "Στράντζα - Ψαλίδι".

----------


## SProg

> Το μηχανουργείο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την "Στράντζα - Ψαλίδι".



Μιλαμε για την αναγκη που εχουν τα *συγχρονα* μηχανουργεια για CNC μηχανηματα.Σου αναφερω τις προδιαγραφες που δινουν μεγαλες εταιριες με μηχανηματα εκατομμυριων.Ακομα και οι CNC στρατζες εχουν ανοχες.

Και πετας ψαλιδι και στρατζα,προσφεροντας μεγαλη πληροφορια στη συζητηση.


Ολες οι μεγαλες εταιρειες CNC Laser/Υδροκοπων δινουν κοντα στο 0.1mm.Ακομα με τα υπερσυγχρονα Fiber.

----------


## georgegr

Τότε πήγαινε σε μηχανουργό και ζήτα του λαμαρίνες και σε στρατζά άξονες και φωλιές για ρουλεμάν...

----------


## SProg

*Σου μιλαω για ΚΟΠΕΣ.*

Πηγαινε σε μηχανουργειο και ζητα 100 φλατζες σε Hardox 25mm με 200 οπες .Απαιτησε ακριβεια κατω απο 0.1mm.

Απαιτω σημαινει οτι εστω και μια οπη να ειναι εκτος του 0.1mm γυρναω το κομματι πισω.


Στη βορεια Ελλαδα εγω προσωπικα δεν ξερω μηχανουργειο με τετοιο εξοπλισμο.Δεν εχω δει καν CnC Laser ή Υδροκοπη με τετοιες ανοχες.Δεν εχω δει μηχανουργο να ζηταει τετοιες ανοχες.


Δεν σου αναφερω καπου τορνο.Ουτε το αρχικο Post μιλαει μονο για τορνο.

*Οι CnC τορνοι (MORI) που εχω δει εχουν ακριβεια 0.0001mm.*

----------


## georgegr

Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω.
Δηλαδή γνωρίζεις έστω και ένα μηχανουργείο χωρίς τόρνο και φρέζα.

----------


## SProg

Μπορει ενα μηχανουργειο να δουλεψει μονο με αυτα που αναφερεις;

Οτι εχει ενα απλο μηχανουργειο ή συνθετο.. το εχουν πλεον οι μεγαλες εταιρειες σε κλασεις ανωτερα μηχανηματα και με δυνατοτητα παραδοσης πολυ πιο γρηγορα,λογω πολλων μηχανηματων και δυναμικου.

Το οτι ακομα και να συγχρονα μηχανουργεια αναθετουν δουλειες σε μεγαλες εταιρεια συνεχως σας παραξενευει;

Και μιλαω για τα συγχρονα που Θεσσαλονικη ειναι μετρημενα στα δαχτυλα,τα υπολοιπα κανουν περιορισμενα πραγματα ΜΟΝΟΙ τους.

----------


## georgegr

Επειδή βλέπω να γυρνάς στα προηγούμενα μηνύματά σου και να προσθέτεις διάφορα, μπορείς να συνεχίσεις αφού πρώτα ξεχωρίσεις τον μηχανουργό από τον ελασματουργό, μηχανουργικές κατεργασίες από την κοπή και διαμόρφωση ελασμάτων.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## SProg

Φυσικα προσθετω οταν βλεπω οτι ο καθενας γραφει μονο για να γραψει.Πρεπει να εξηγω περισσοτερα.


Το αρχικο μηνυμα αναφερει κοπες.Εγω μιλησα για κοπες.


Το οτι αναλαμβανουν τα μηχανουργεια ολα τα ανω δεν το καταλαβαινεις ε;Δεν ειδες πουθενα να αναφερω μεσαζωντα;

----------


## SProg

> Ορισμενοι εχουν και δικα τους Laser (πολυ μικρης ισχυος) αλλα δεν μπορουν να κανουν σοβαρες δουλειες (ακριβεια,σκληρα υλικα και παχη >2-3mm).



Δυσκολο να καταλαβεις οτι μιλαω για κοπες.Καληνυχτα.

----------


## georgegr

Λοιπόν επειδή είσαι και ειδικός κανε μου μια χάρη, εκτύπωσε το παραπάνω μήνυμα σου περί ακρίβειας (*0.0001mm)* του συγκεκριμένου τόρνου  και πήγαινε το στον χειριστή του να στην δείξει σε ένα δοκίμιο.
Σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα γελάσετε και οι δυο σας για διαφορετικούς λόγους ο καθένας.
Εγώ γράφω για να γράψω, άσχετα αν είμαι μηχανουργός??
Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## SProg

Το παω αυριο.

Μηχανουργος εισαι.

----------

